# HIDDEN HEROES....go check it



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..i'm bias because they are friends..BUT, there music is creating a big buzz right now. Go check their stuff on their myspace and post your comments. 

the music is just the demo right now..but man..live, you would'nt beleive it.

Al.

http://www.myspace.com/hiddenheroesband


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

No one as any comments?...come on guys....speak your mind..


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

al3d said:


> No one as any comments?...come on guys....speak your mind..


OK ..... I'll bite.

There's something about it that I don't get. I mean, I really, really like the music. I also really like the singer's voice and he can obviously sing. But .... there's just something to me about how the two go (or don't go) together. It's like there's two different songs going on at the same time and I keep waiting for one to resolve itself to the other and it never happens.

Now I realize that these guys are obviously very accomplished musicians, so this "discordance" is something that they're doing on purpose. 

Personally, I don't like it. And it's a shame because I just loved the music, the production, the harmonies, the timing - all of it. I would love to take any one of those tunes and write a vocal melody and have their singer sing it. 

But then that obviously wouldn't be the "thing" that they're striving for.

It's also possible that I'm finally getting old too ...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> OK ..... I'll bite.
> 
> There's something about it that I don't get. I mean, I really, really like the music. I also really like the singer's voice and he can obviously sing. But .... there's just something to me about how the two go (or don't go) together. It's like there's two different songs going on at the same time and I keep waiting for one to resolve itself to the other and it never happens.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about ALL songs?...just to understand you correctly. are you saying the singing and the music don't go togheter?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

al3d said:


> Are you talking about ALL songs?...just to understand you correctly. are you saying the singing and the music don't go togheter?


Didn't mean to offend but as I said, I found that the vocal melody TO ME didn't work with the melody of the accompaniment - the word "discordant" still comes to mind. I listened to maybe 4 or 6 tunes and they all seemed to have that common thread.

It's cool though - there's lots of music I enjoy and lots that I "don't get".


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Didn't mean to offend but as I said, I found that the vocal melody TO ME didn't work with the melody of the accompaniment - the word "discordant" still comes to mind. I listened to maybe 4 or 6 tunes and they all seemed to have that common thread.
> 
> It's cool though - there's lots of music I enjoy and lots that I "don't get".


hey..not taking offence man..i'm realy glad to finaly get someone to say something...over 40 people read the thread but no one will bother giving their opinion.

THanks man


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I get what allthumbs56 is saying... I can hear that these guys are trying to do something "different" kudos to them for that. 

LIES is a pretty cool song... nice hook... cool production... there are places where the choices made vocally are week and it brought the song down a bit but still I like it... it's not like this is the only band thats not perfect... LOL

Teaser and Night and Day are pretty cool songs... Say Goodbye too!

These guys have a pretty cool "sound" overal... the songs I heard had enough variety to keep it interesting.

If anything the vocals are performed well but stylistically are not the "best match"... thats probably the fair way of putting it. Not natural sounding... forced and not necassarily the best placement of accents and dynamics.
These vocals remind me of some canadian artist I just can't put my finger on at the moment... from the 80's. 

Hey but then again this is far better than anything I could come up with so what the $u%k do I know right... LOL


----------

